# Comfortmaker Gas furnace flashes green stops blowing hot



## GASCo (Jan 23, 2017)

Is there an error code or flashing pattern of the led lights?


----------



## goonline (Feb 28, 2017)

I do not knwo where to see error code. 
Flashes 3 times Green, and there's pause for 2/3 seconds and flashes 3 again...
The above pattern continues.

Model: N9MSB1002120A1
ICP N 1 stg PSC


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

There should be a label with error codes on the inside panel. Maybe a side wall or on the back side of the door panel


----------



## goonline (Feb 28, 2017)

I opened the bottom panel door to see error codes, could not find any. None on all sides of the furnace.

Closing the bottom panel door also presses the switch at the top. Which turns the blower on and subsequently the fires the gas. After sometime this stops.


----------



## goonline (Feb 28, 2017)

Also where can I find the label with error codes online?


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes, check the label on the blower access panel for codes.

Odds are the error is a pressure switch opening during the cycle a few times leading to lock-out. There's a high temperature limit but the fan continues to run after it trips.

Check the condensate drain lines for blockages and clean out and re-prime the trap, located in the blower compartment. the trap has to be full of water to work, but it can collect gunk preventing proper drainage.


----------



## goonline (Feb 28, 2017)

Much appreciate it!

Where can I find a pressure switch?

also the water pipe?


----------



## GASCo (Jan 23, 2017)

goonline said:


> Much appreciate it!
> 
> Where can I find a pressure switch?
> 
> also the water pipe?




Here is the manual with information regarding priming the trap

I couldn't find the table for the error code though.

research for testing limit switch. All you need is a multimeter.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

goonline said:


> Much appreciate it!
> 
> Where can I find a pressure switch?
> 
> also the water pipe?


Pressure switches don't usually fail. Most of the time they open due to other causes. They can be easily diagnosed via a meter and manometer.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

goonline said:


> Much appreciate it!
> 
> Where can I find a pressure switch?
> 
> also the water pipe?


Open the unit and look for the condensate hoses.

Google image search pressure switch.

you may be better off just calling someone.


----------



## GASCo (Jan 23, 2017)

This might be useful:


----------

